# Expanding the Dwarf Throng



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey guys!

I have recently got back into WHFB with purchasing the Battle for Skull Pass set to get me started. On top of that I purchased another unit of Crossbowmen which takes my total army list to:

Dwarf Thane
Dwarf Dragon Slayer

12 Warriors
10 Thunderers
16 Crossbowmen

Cannon with Crew 
8 Miners

My question is, what should I get next? I am aiming to get 1000 point army but I could stretch to 1250. With rough additions to this it comes out at 909, so I was thinking an Organ Gun with mabye another unit of CC? Or just add more warriors to make 2 units? Any other suggestions?

Thanks

Sparros


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

First thing would be to flesh out that warriors unit to 20, dwarves with hw and shield really need their SCR maxed out.

I'd probably get a 2nd unit of warriors after that, as you still only have 1 real anvil type unit.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I am *VERY* glad I read that title twice and noticed the R the second time, the original message was disturbing.

I would expand with a dwarf battalion box, can't really go wrong with that
http://www.giftsforgeeks.org.uk/p/product/0711193311-Dwarf%20Battalion/

so with what you have that would be 36 warriors (2 units of 18) the 16 thunderers you could use to make more 10 man ranged units (2 units of 10 thunderes, 2 units of 10 crossbowmen) and the cannon can be your organ gun


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

:grin: Whats wrong with Dwarfs wanting some extra clothing options ^^

Anyway thanks for the advice. Do you think it is worth upgrading one of the Warriors to Longbeards? Or getting some IB as my main Anvil unit? Slayers as the hammer? Arghh this is confusing lol

I will probably start off with the Battalion then go from there. Is it possible kit bash the IB's? Thinking of getting a cheap Ork Deffkopta (sp) from the starter set for warhammer 40k then customize that to get a Gyro for a match where I need it.

Really hard not to make my army a gunline >.<

Sparros


----------



## Kingwatothemax (Jul 4, 2009)

Don't go IB, though the 1+ AS sounds tempting they never really pay for themselves.

If you want Heavy Infantry then go with Hammerers- Stubborn 9 and ITP with a Lord! though metal models and 5 to a box is expensive......

I'd agree with Stella on the Battallion box though- bit more flexibility.

If you're well keen on Dwarves then give www.bugmansbrewery.com a run- It was recommended to me a few months ago and has probably every question you want to ask already answered on it! Sure helped me when it was mentioned to me a few months back.

Anyway Good luck and have an Ale on me!


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

I'd say more warriors, warriors, and then some more warriors. In a 1k game I run two blocks of 24 warriors with characters in each. Warriors are a match for the elites of some enemy armies, and with proper support, they are one of the cheapest and most effective infantry around. However, the Battalion box is a good idea as well, and I will always, _always_ say that the Organ Gun is a good idea.

As for the previously mentioned Bugman's Brewery, come over and you'll find answers to these questions and more. I'm ReudanRedhammer over there, so come on over and have a drink on me!


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

By the characters do you mean Thanes/Rune Priests etc or the Champions of the units? And what do you mean by the support? 

Sorry if its vague or obvious but that what a long day at work does to me :shok:

Sparros


----------



## Zorenthewise (Aug 7, 2008)

Characters as in heroes (Thanes, specifically). I use full command (which you should in large cc blocks) as well as Thanes leading where possible. 

Support can be anything from ranged power used to properly weaken the foes the warriors will have to face or it could mean keeping your flanks secure. This is situational, but more than anything else it means use your units together as one fighting force, not a bunch of smaller separate ones. If you have two blocks of warriors, have them in ways where they protect each others flanks. If you have a smaller detachment or a war machine, use it to either outflank or soften the enemy for the enevitable combat.

A group of dwarf warriors, handled right, is like a concrete block. Some things can budge it, but not much out there. When I say support, I mean that a lot of new players (and some of the old ones) to Dwarfs expect too much out of an individual unit, and don't think of the army as a whole. If the game was won all on who had the strongest units, deathstars would be the only good option. Warriors are not as strong as a lot of foes, but put them in a large block and in range of a BSB (which you always should) and watch them perform solidly.

Oh, and check out the quote on the back of the army book. It compares a Dwarf army to a mail shirt. It's actually the best advice on being a general I've gotten. When building a list, think of the army as a whole, not just which unit is individually good.


----------

